# Wired2Fish - Abu Garcia Revo Premier Reel Giveaway



## fender66 (Jul 31, 2017)

*Abu Garcia Revo Premier Reel Giveaway from TinBoat Sponsors Wired2Fish along with Abu Garcia.*


Now in their 4th generation Revo from Abu Garcia has stood the test of time and the new Revo Gen 4 Premier will be another winner. Eleven total bearings for smooth castability, lightweight X2-Craftic frame, power stacked Carbon Matrix Drag and a low profile to fit even small hands make this Gen 4 a reel everyone would be proud to own. These are brand new and retail for $299.99 at Tackle Warehouse but aren't available until after September 21st so get in on this one for a chance to get one before your buddies.

This giveaway ends August 15th, 2017. 4 winners. Good luck!

https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fishing/Article/Abu-Garcia-Revo-Premier-Gen-4-Baitcasting-Reel-105496355?

You may enter once per day per email address!


----------



## fender66 (Jul 31, 2017)

There's no reason to even bother entering this one....I'm going to win it. [-o<


----------



## GTS225 (Aug 1, 2017)

fender66 said:


> There's no reason to even bother entering this one....I'm going to win it. [-o<


*********************************************************************************

Really!? All four of them?

Roger


----------



## Jim (Aug 1, 2017)

GTS225 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no reason to even bother entering this one....I'm going to win it. [-o<
> ...


 :LOL2:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2017)

GTS225 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no reason to even bother entering this one....I'm going to win it. [-o<
> ...



If I'm going to wish...I'm going to wish BIG! :LOL2:


----------

